# Finding work in Mallorca?



## cerowcroft (May 31, 2008)

Hi, I am an English teacher considering securing work for next year in Palma with a good school. 

However, my boyfriend would like to come and live in Mallorca with me for the year and find work. He is a gardener by trade, having some qualifications in horticulture and experience. Does any one know if there are jobs in this line of work for him in Mallorca all year round? Pay isn't so important, but being kept busy and enjoying work is. Neither of us speak any Spanish yet, but we could start learning before we go.

Please suggest how we would go about finding work for him, and if there aren't opportunities for gardening, then what other work could be available?

Many thanks for any replies/advice.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

cerowcroft said:


> Hi, I am an English teacher considering securing work for next year in Palma with a good school.
> 
> However, my boyfriend would like to come and live in Mallorca with me for the year and find work. He is a gardener by trade, having some qualifications in horticulture and experience. Does any one know if there are jobs in this line of work for him in Mallorca all year round? Pay isn't so important, but being kept busy and enjoying work is. Neither of us speak any Spanish yet, but we could start learning before we go.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome 

I should think in and around Palma he would find something its a big lively wealthy place , if i had his skills and was in the Palma area . 
I would go on a Pool Maintenance trainning course or whatever and offer to all the Holiday home owners the complete package of ;

Weekly pool maintenance
Weekly garden maintenance
possibly adding the ability of preparing there homes for when they come over for there mini breaks or weekends etc, etc,,

There is some serious Holiday Homes in mallorca with price tags in the Millions and when these owners come over for there well earned breaks , they do not want to be messing around with pools and lawn cutting etc etc.. You then get a few groceries in for them , air the house etc etc ..

I know where i have my Mallorca place ,some people are making serious money doing such a thing , but our propertys are like sheds compared some of the stuff around Palma .  If a guy has a Villa worth millions then something like £ 100 a week would be like pocket change 

So tell him try that ..

ps; if you found that helpful simply click the scales (top right ) and add reputation to me


----------



## cameron palma nova (May 31, 2008)

you make a lot of sence thinking of pool maintenance have you any other tips .cameron


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

cameron palma nova said:


> you make a lot of sence thinking of pool maintenance have you any other tips .cameron


Thanks cameron  i am just on my over there as i type , so will look and see what gaps i can see , 

what skills do you have ?


----------



## cameron palma nova (May 31, 2008)

Hi peter i have just finnished my last contract in the boat yard in palma i was working with a scaffolding company errecting scaffolding on the boats laid off for the summer as the boat owners use them for the summer .the smallest boat was 77millon dollars so as you can imagine you have to be dillagent at all times,can turn my hand to most things,also work in the property maintence . regards cameron


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

cameron palma nova said:


> Hi peter i have just finnished my last contract in the boat yard in palma i was working with a scaffolding company errecting scaffolding on the boats laid off for the summer as the boat owners use them for the summer .the smallest boat was 77millon dollars so as you can imagine you have to be dillagent at all times,can turn my hand to most things,also work in the property maintence . regards cameron


Well i would of thought you should find more boat work around the island lots of boats out for de fogging during winter months surely .


----------

